# kara's jabbing vids



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

down reg jab






down reg and stimms jab

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MyN1sm0

trigger shot

i did these in may 2007 and i will be doing a gestone one soon and can always do more, if it can help some

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Just watched the Trigger one again to remind me.  So cute that Rex is in it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay my vids have helped someone

isn't rex a sweetie


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

He's so lush


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

gestone jabbing should be online tonight girlies

i will add it to the first post, its taking forever to uplaod


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will add the video girls when i can upload it

my laptop is broke and lukes won't upload it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have added the gestone vid to the first post on this thread

happy viewing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bump for queenie


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

O wow thanks Kara. Always like to know what got to look forward to!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad it has helped


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am so scared of injections I cant even bring myself to watch ..... which is not good, given what is ahead! (I will watch it...... I will .... honest.... but maybe tomorrow!)

I am hoping to start treatment at the end of this this month and am fine (so far!) about it - all bar the injections which I am starting to stress about. I am hoping that DH will do most of the jabbing for me - but I do have a weekend away planned where it'll have to be DIY for a couple of days. 

Does anyone know if there is any chance of me getting Nasal spray rather than injections for the down-regging bit, given that I am such a big wuss? Seems from reading posts that most people have injections.....  

Ta


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you could have the nasal spray but its gross and the injections are much easy

if you do get the spray you are just putting things off and would they have to jab twice a day, i would use the down reg part to get use to the jabs. once the first one is done you will be fine

they don't hurt hun, i can well understand how you feel cause its so alien to stick a needle into your body.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks for the video's kara you make it look so easy.

taffy girl i am petrified of needles as well, i have been avoiding needles for about 20 years and had my first blood test at the beginning of the year and i cried whilst waiting to go in cried all the way through and cried going home as well. dh had to come to drive me home. now i can have blood taken no problem but i CANNOT look. having to inject my self it another terrifying experience that i will have to some how over come. i  am nervous of dh doing it for me as i feel more comfortable with a professional doing it as they no what they are doing.

i'm just planning on thinking what i could get at the end of the treatment whilst dh does the deed.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks both for your replies - my reflexologist keeps telling me to visualise on the potential outcome....

Kara - Best of luck for your appointment tomorrow. Will be thinking of you - Hope you get lots of answers.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you and your reflexologist give good advice


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

on your video's you give your skin a wipe before injecting, i haven't been given anything to do this do i need to get special wipes to clean skin before injecting.

cheers queenie x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no you don't need them, its just something ive always used , thats if i have any lol


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

some of my drugs came with a handy wipe, I used it if it came free. Great vids...lucky you didn't have to put one on of an injection in your bottom! OUCH!

Kay xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yay ...... We have progress.....I have watched your first video, Kara, and did not faint - Thanks it was really helpful (and nice to put a face/tummy to the name  )

We had our TIC & Planning appointment this week. I start d/r on 20th so its quite real now and I have to face my fears of needles head on. Think I'm doing OK so far .... I sat and watched (with my eyes open!) when Jodie was showing us how to do the injections (and didnt even think about asking for the nasal spray) I have my big bag of needles at the ready which I am looking at every day - another breakthrough on my needle phobia. Off to see my reflexologist today for more brain training!! 

Queenie - good luck for your first jab! 

Thanks for both your words of advice and support x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats brill news taffy girl. you won't be far behind me with down reg. there are now 4 of us starting this month. you, me, heleychamp and andi68. i'm sure we can all help each other through this journey.

i showed my mum and dad kara's video and my dad couldn't look he had to leave the room. 


i'm sure we will be fine with our needle phobia we must just keep thinking of what we could get at the end of it.

i was scared of flying until i flew to australia and that cured that so i am hoping ivf is going to cure me of my needle phobia


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im really pleased my vids are being of some help

i will do a new set next cycle, maybe will some talking if i can stop laughing like i did when i tried to talk though one before


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Needle phobia ..... what needle phobia?!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bump

queenie check out the trigger and cath the gestone


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for that Kara, I will watch it later as I'm now off to the rememberance parade as my husband is leading it. What weather, not happy!  Catch you all later.xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bumping for anyone who wants to watch


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bump for the newbies

welcome to the madness


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

my bola is too big to post my video's lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe

i will try and do some new vids this time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bumping up for ratsy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so girl

should i do some new vids? lol

i will deffo do a clexane one


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hee Hee - just looking back at my previous posts and remembering just how scared I was of needles pre-tx. 
Its amazing how quickly I overcame that fear - it really hasn't been an issue for me this time round. 
Must say Kara that your videos really helped me face my fear step by step - so thank you   

Going to show this thread to hubby later - to remind him how I/we thought he was going to be the one doing the jabbing ..... until he went white and looked like he was gonna pass out at the sight of the needle on day 1


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it good to know getting my belly and **** out helps lol

luke is the same and almost faints when i make him checked the gestone syringe for blood and i still haven't told him there is no need to check.......lol i am so mean


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

that is so mean!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know but so funny too lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will try and do a clexane vid at some point....its boring though lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara whats the clexane jab for


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

clexane stops the blood clotting, i used it due to 2 miscarriages


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

you read other drugs someone is taking and you automatically think ooh should i be taking that would it help.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i know that feeling hun, you could ask about it

do you take asprin? this is something i can not take


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i did on my last go.  just watched your gestone jab. that needle is frightening.  when you had put the needle in you waited a while before pushing the plunger why is that.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cause you have to pull back the syringe a touch to check for blood and im waiting for luke to come and check the syringe (call it punishment lol)

the oil is also quite hard to inject so takes a bit of thumb power


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just had a look at your jabs again Kara and it made me giggle when you said to Luke, you're not going to **** yourself are you? And he said course I'm not going to **** myelf I'm looking through a camera!!  

Phil always sits watchin me and says Well done babe. He's like a robot the same thing every night, bless him!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that wasn't luke it was the mate filming, luke still hasnt watched lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

what happens if you see blood when you pull back. also do you have to check that cos if i decide to do gestone i will be doing them on my own so there will be no one to check.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you see blood you remove and rejab

the first jab on each butt i get luke to draw on my bum to section it out so i can see where to jab. i have never had blood


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i would hate to see blood cos i wouldn't want to have to re jab with that size of needle once a day is enough.  do you check for blood on any other jabs i never have i just put needle in and push plunger.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

with the trigger i always check for blood. the lighthood of getting blood in a gestone syringe is quite rare i think


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

never checked for blood. oh well never mind.n  just want to know everthing about gestone so i can decide whether to ask for it. the cyclogest is quite messy and i always worry about whether i have  absorbed enough. thanks kara for all the info.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you can ask as much as you want. some people will say it hurts for me it never has and is much kinder of the belly than cyclogest, whether the support is better i don't know

i made up my own version of jabbing lol.....if i get pregnant no doubt i will have to do one at a meet and you can watch first hand.....just got to get the bfp first


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh i think you will get your bfp   you have everything in place for this to work. yes will be good to watch if you don't mind showing your bum lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you can see my butt lol saying that its right at the top so no porno stylie lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh Kara that will be interesting to watch    Never seems so bad going into other people its when in goes yourself its a problem cause you feel the pain and i amsuch a wimp, i was dreading those, who knows what ill have on the next cycle but to be honest im quite happy with the cyclogest.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if when i get my bfp i will do a gestone at a meet for you all to see  and a clexane

now this is something i really really wana do


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Kara, Just wanted to thank you so much for your video of the gestone injection. Am using Gestone for the first time on this IVF and had asumed husband would do it but he will be away during 2ww so will have to do it myself - the video has really helped me realise I can do this, thankyou again and congratulations on your BFP XX


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you sarah, i am so pleased my vids are able to help people

good luck


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you Kara for the gestone video. I did my first one this evening. Getting someone else to do it for me was not an option as I work a lot of 24hr shifts. Your video made it so clear and was really easy to do. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Well done helen and I'm so glad the vid helped


----------



## SoneaSze (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Kara! You didn't even flinch! How rock are you!


----------

